# Who buys trees?



## appledipper (Sep 5, 2010)

Over the years, we have had people come to our door asking if we were willing to sell our black walnut trees. At the time, no; we had no interest. However, now because we will be moving, we would like to sell the trees. Unfortunately, no one has returned to ask if we've changed our mind, so now we need to find someone who would be interested in buying them. We have one that is really gorgeous, straight, no knots or damage, and probably over 25 feet tall. The other two are shorter and I'm uncertain if they're worth much at all.

Who would we contact to see who would be interested in buying the trees? How would I know what a fair value would be for the trees?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I would suggest that people who sell wood might buy them or tell you who buys trees. Try http://www.woodfinder.com/ 
If might help if you say where you are located.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Let them stand, why kill them for a few bucks ? And from your description, we are talking a few bucks, like a tank of gas in the car (big money eh?)


----------



## appledipper (Sep 5, 2010)

Actually, they'll be coming down when they tear down the houses, so there is no letting them live.

I really have no idea if they're worth $25 or $250. I figured they must be worth a little something based on the interest in the past.

As far as location, we are located about 30 minutes east of Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

Well if they have to be removed anyway, then by all means try to put them to use. Nationwide sawmill finder

...and you will find that interest from the past may not be as great. The lumber market is in the crapper, so logs are cheap. I am currently paying 1/2 for walnut logs what I did 2 years ago. Example a perfect 24"x8' walnut log (delivered here…not standing in someones yard…that is worth $0 to me) was ~$200 in 2008. I can buy that same log all day long now for $100 or less. Yours don't sound that big, lets say they are 16". A 16" X 8' log (delivered) is closer to $60.

Good luck.


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

If you want to get any value from them then simply cut them down and take them with you. You can have them milled later on and get some nice wood.
You will not be able sell such small trees as the market deems them almost worthless.


----------



## TheWoodsman (Jun 21, 2010)

Height is pretty meaningless in the case of value. What is the DBH (diameter at breast height) ?

Based on height alone, they sound small to me as I have a whole grove of walnut trees that are over 30' tall and between 4-6" in diameter.

Probably not much value at all and more than likely just pretty firewood.


----------



## appledipper (Sep 5, 2010)

How about a black walnut that is more than 60" around and probably 75' tall?


----------



## Daren (Sep 16, 2007)

60'' around = 19'' diameter. "Tall" doesn't matter, where does it branch ? The first or "butt" log has the most value (assuming your yard tree is not hollow and full of nails…*big* assumption) A 19'' X 8' butt log = 112 BFT. Delivered here = $50-$75, depending…Standing in a yard $0. Delivered here, I run the metal detector over it and find metal…$0 again.


----------



## tnwood (Dec 13, 2009)

Call a professional logger to get a fair price. Both Daren and Woodsman are correct in their comments. Depending on how fast they grew, a 19" diameter log may not have a lot of heartwood anyway.


----------

